# un(e) diapo, une diapositive, un diaporama



## carsaga

bonjour ,

Autrefois, et encore aujourd'hui, lorsque l'on faisait une séance de diapositives (une séances de diapo') c'était simple, le visionnage d'une diapo, ben, ça s'appelait 'une diapo'. 
aujourd'hui, comment appelez-vous un 'screen' de powerpoint? un 'écran'? mais ça me semble vraiment bizarre? une 'vue', peut être. 
alors?

Cat, MIchigan


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut carsaga et bienvenue sur ce forum ! 

Aujourd'hui on parle de _transparents _s'il s'agit d'une présentation officielle (mais on dit aussi souvent le mot anglais... ) ou bien effectivement de _diapo(sitives) _s'il s'agit d'un diaporama de _photos_.


----------



## LaurentK

Pendant la présentation même il est fréquent d'entendre _sur cette vue/image..._ j'ai aussi entendu _écran._ En fait je m'aperçois que dans mes souvenirs il y a plus de _transparents_ (rétroprojection) que de présentations type powerpoint. L'âge peut-être ...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

LaurentK said:


> Pendant la présentation même il est fréquent d'entendre _sur cette vue/image..._ j'ai aussi entendu _écran._ En fait je m'aperçois que dans mes souvenirs il y a plus de _transparents_ (rétroprojection) que de présentations type powerpoint. L'âge peut-être ...


Oui, mais heureusement pour toi, PPT a repris tout le vocabulaire de la rétroprojection en français.


----------



## Ploupinet

J'utilise quasi-exclusivement "slide" (bouuuuuuuuuh, pas bien !), sauf au Québec où il a fallu s'adapter, et parler d'"acétate" !  Enfin "diapo" et "vue" me semblent tout à fait compréhensibles


----------



## Maurice92

Si on veut être tecniquement précis, je distinguerais :
- les diapos : projetés à l'aide d'un projecteur
- les transparents, projetés à l'aide d'un rétroprojecteur


----------



## carsaga

donc , comment dis tu pour ce nouveau 'média' qu'est PPT?


----------



## Nicomon

Ploupinet said:


> J'utilise quasi-exclusivement "slide" (bouuuuuuuuuh, pas bien !), sauf au Québec où il a fallu s'adapter, et parler d'"acétate" !  Enfin "diapo" et "vue" me semblent tout à fait compréhensibles


 
Oui mais... les acétates sont ce que vous appelez des transparents (voir la définition du GDT).  Si la « projection » se fait à même l'ordi, je dirais alors (de fait, je dis) diapos, même s'il s'agit de texte seulement. Et soit dit en passant _slide_, c'est diapo(sitive) pas transparent/acétate.  Je pense comme Maurice. 

Extrait du GDT 


> Définition :
> Feuille d'acétate de cellulose sur laquelle sont reproduits des textes, des dessins ou des graphiques destinés à être visionnés à l'aide d'un rétroprojecteur.
> Certains ouvrages jugent inappropriée l'utilisation du terme _acétate_ dans le sens de « transparent ». Cependant, il ne s'agit là que d'une simple métonymie (utilisation dans ce cas-ci du matériau pour désigner l'objet).


----------



## Stefan Ivanovich

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Oui, mais heureusement pour toi, PPT a repris tout le vocabulaire de la rétroprojection en français.


En effet: Dans les menus de Powerpoint (2003, fr), on trouve
*Edition > Supprimer la *diapositive
**Affichage > Trieuse de *diapositive
**Affichage > *Diaporama
**Format > Mise en page des *diapositives
*etc...


----------



## cassoulet

Pourquoi changer? je dis toujours diapo, ou diapositive.


----------



## Ploupinet

Nicomon said:


> Oui mais... les acétates sont ce que vous appelez des transparents (voir la définition du GDT). Si la « projection » se fait à même l'ordi, je dirais alors (de fait, je dis) diapos, même s'il s'agit de texte seulement. Et soit dit en passant _slide_, c'est diapo(sitive) pas transparent/acétate.  Je pense comme Maurice.
> 
> Extrait du GDT


Certes, mais en 9 mois de cours à Montréal, j'ai exclusivement entendu parler d'acétates sous PowerPoint 
Par contre je ne connaissais pas du tout l'origine de ce terme !


----------



## Calamitintin

Et en France, on peut toujours récupérer les SLIDES sur le net...à moins que ça ne soit spécifique à notre école ??? Tous les profs sont unanimes en tout cas !


----------



## yuechu

Bonjour,
Est-ce que c'est vrai que le mot "diapo" peut être masculin et féminin (selon le sens) ? (Je pose la question parce que c'est comme ça dans le dictionnaire Wordreference, mais parfois il contient des erreurs !)
Merci d'avance !


----------



## Nanon

Bonjour,

Pour ma part, je n'utilise qu'_une diapo_ et _un diaporama une présentation_... mais il y a bien des gens qui disent _un diapo_ : inserer un fichier son dans un diapo


----------



## yuechu

OK ! Merci, Nanon !


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Ce n'est pas parce qu'on trouve tout et n'importe quoi sur la Toile qu'il faut masculiniser *la diapositive*, qui est et reste un nom féminin.


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est certes _*une* diapositive_, jamais _*un* diapositive_ , mais c'est bien _*un* diaporama_.

Cela dit, pour moi seul le premier terme, féminin, peut être tronqué par apocope en _diapo_. Je n'ai jamais entendu _diapo_ pour _diaporama_.


----------



## Nanon

Aux temps pas-si-lointains-que-ça de mon adolescence où la diapo(sitive) était un tirage photographique sur support transparent inséré dans un cadre en carton ou en plastique , on faisait des _montages diapo(s)_. _Faire un diaporama_ avait un côté pompeux et pas très artisanal (ça devait peut-être se trouver dans les circulaires de l'Éducation nationale). Je pense que le terme apocopé dans _montage diapo_ était _diapositive _plutôt que _diaporama _(qui désigne lui-même le montage), mais c'est juste une intuition.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Je comprends maintenant pourquoi certains utilisent « un diapo », au masculin, mais ça ne m'était même pas venu à l'esprit qu'on puisse apocoper « diaporama » en « diapo ».


----------



## Philippides

Puisque maintenant on utilise surtout PowerPoint ou Keynote, je me demande si des plus jeunes, n'ayant pas vraiment connu les diapositives tirage_photographique_sur_support_transparent_inséré_dans_un_cadre_en_carton_ou_en_plastique, ne seraient pas capable d'utiliser un diapo en faisant l'effort d'utiliser la version française de _slide_.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Sauf erreur de ma part : diapositive = _slide,_ et diaporama = _slide show_, non ? Il y a bien un nom pour chaque dans chaque langue.


----------



## Philippides

Je suis entièrement d'accord sur la règle et la logique, mais pas certain qu'elles soient appliquées


----------



## Nanon

Philippides said:


> Puisque maintenant on utilise surtout PowerPoint ou Keynote, je me demande si des plus jeunes, n'ayant pas vraiment connu les diapositives tirage_photographique_sur_support_transparent_inséré_dans_un_cadre_en_carton_ou_en_plastique, ne seraient pas capable d'utiliser un diapo en faisant l'effort d'utiliser la version française de _slide_.


Dans le contexte des présentations, la graphiste de ma boîte (trentenaire) dit _une slide _et moi (quinquagénaire attentive aux anglicismes), je lui réponds _une dia(po)._


----------



## iuytr

Nanon said:


> je n'utilise qu'_une diapo_ et _un diaporama une présentation_


Effectivement on entend (encore un peu) diapositive mais qui dit diaporama (ou une eventuelle apocope) aujourd'hui ? Maintenant une suite de diapos c'est une prez


----------



## Nanon

iuytr said:


> qui dit diaporama (ou une éventuelle apocope) aujourd'hui ?


Eh bien, euh... les programmes qui servent à faire des présentations ont un mode _diaporama_. Autrement, je ne vois pas dans quel contexte je pourrais caser ce mot aujourd'hui .


----------

